# Bad day



## Mixoncritterz20 (Jan 5, 2022)

So I bought a 530 deere baler Monday it was 100 miles from the house and did not have a trailer wide enough to haul it. Went and bought a reciver and pin to pull it home. Arrived at location to find the tires were aired up but pretty deep in the dirt so I pulled it out and eased onto the road and at 15 mph it felt like I had 50 fat chick's bouncing on the bed of my truck 😄 after about 4 miles at 20 mph it cleared up. 60 miles into the trip BOOM lh tire blows I'm 10 miles from the nearest town so I figured 5 mph won't be that bad, got to town 2 hours later pulled into a firestation and they let me park it there till I can get it fixed well I look at the carnage and I have a square wheel now that was beat to death, call deere for a wheel $187 but have to order it I hang up and head home the next day I go to dear and ask to order it they say their store 40 miles away has one so I go pick it up and stop at a tire dealer and they have to order so I ordered 2 tires. I will replace both tires since the other tire is showing "cords" and make sure bearing are good and greasy before bringing it home. Kinda nerve racking to leave my new to me baler in a strange place for 4 days without know it will be there when I go to get it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Most any implement 6 bolt hole wheel that's the correct tire size will fit your baler. What type hay are you going to bale? Does your 530 have converging wheels? I suggest to closely inspect the condition of the pickup attachment drive belt. Worn/glazed drive belt causes problems with hay feeding into bale chamber. I suggest to acquire if one isn't already mounted on baler a 2.5 gallon fire extinguisher with some dish soap added to H20. Comprehensive fire insurance is very good to have on a rd baler. All brand/color d balers can/will burn. BTDT


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel your pain. Had the same thing happen with my baler. Got a flat on the way home and had to park it behind a gas station over so I could get a get a different tire on there. It was just like Jim said. A 6 bolt Implement tire I borrowed from a wagon.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Like stated above any 6 lug implement tire should work. Yes it is nerve wrecking to leave a baler in the middle of nowhere


----------

